# star wars empire at war gold pack disk



## crystalgamer (Nov 26, 2011)

i have it installed and i havegold pack and when i click play starwars empire at war(notforces of corruption) it not responds on click start of game how do i fix that.
|
i also have another problem\/

when i click star wars empire at war forces of corruption it just don't start game any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## FanEAW (Jan 5, 2009)

type in google star wars empire at war RAM fix


----------



## crystalgamer (Nov 26, 2011)

thx alot


----------

